# After a long wait.....



## Nittykitty (Nov 25, 2013)

Hi All,

The pups have been delivered safely and the countdown begins to view him and bring him home!

We have now decided on 'Aero' as a name so hope it suits him 

Here is a pic of the 2 boys out of the litter. Excited is not the word!!

Sharon xx


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Wow oh wow. How very absolutely lovely. I'm excited for you 
Aero is a lovely name, I'm sure he will have a lovely bubbly personality.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

How exciting. they are adorable. I hope you get lots of updates and you share everyone of course!!!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Uh oh.... I hope Fairlie doesn't view this thread!!

Those puppy's are so so precious! Lucky lucky you to getting one!

Love the name


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Oh my word! They are adorable. Look at the little teensey ears, and the tiny feet pads, and the sweet little claws, and the silky fur, and the scrunched up little pink noses.....they are so yummy, you must feel like the luckiest person on the planet!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

(ok so tears ARE streaming with jealousy here but I am still big enough to be nice.)


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

fairlie said:


> (ok so tears ARE streaming with jealousy here but I am still big enough to be nice.)


:hug: your day will come and it will be worth the wait. We will all eat up every single picture and story!!!


----------



## Nittykitty (Nov 25, 2013)

Thanks everyone! We are so so excited. Not had a dog since I was living at home with my parents and I wanted to wait until I was finished having my own family. I have a son 17 and two daughters soon to be 10 + 6 so Aero will be my second son, lol.

Here's another pic of the whole litter, 4 in total. My breeder is great, has been keeping me updated since January.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

What an ideal situation to be bringing your lucky pup home too! People to play with and kids old enough to walk him! Have you got a name worked out yet or are you still working from a list?


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Beautiful warm chocolate colour.


----------



## Nittykitty (Nov 25, 2013)

We had a very very long list which included Harley, Cookie, Teddy, Coco, Buddy, Fudge and all the chocolate sweet names which left us with Aero so going with that one now.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Sorry! I knew that! Comes from trying to stir pasta sauce, move on laundry and post all at the same time. Aero is a great name, I really like it.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Aero - he'll be HairOh when he needs clipping and BareOh after 
Can't wait for him to grow a bit and have more picture updates - I just love baby, baby puppies. My dad used to breed GSDs and GRs and a couple of collie litters - baby pups are so special and they grow and change so fast. Incredible lovely little people.


----------



## GorgeousGeorge (Jan 19, 2013)

so cute now I feel broody again will have to go and look at cockapoo puppy pictures again, even though I'm not able to have one??? But it makes me feel better? I would love a little red girl xx


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Well worth the wait. How lovely to be there right from the begining. Love his name. Time for some shopping to keep the excitement under control.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

what a cute bundle, very exciting time.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

GorgeousGeorge said:


> so cute now I feel droody again will have to go and look at cockapoo puppy pictures again, even though I'm not able to have one??? But it makes me feel better? I would love a little red girl xx


Diana why are you not allowed one? Renee's partner Christine and I are both with incomprehensibly mean and heartless other halfs. Is that what is happening at your end too?


----------



## GorgeousGeorge (Jan 19, 2013)

fairlie said:


> Diana why are you not allowed one? Renee's partner Christine and I are both with incomprehensibly mean and heartless other halfs. Is that what is happening at your end too?


 Yes Fairlie that whats happening at my end. Even my dad surprised me the other day when I took the boys over he said you should have two cockapoos as they are such loveable dogs. But while I have Harry there will be no puppies which I surpose is fair as he gets fed up with Gorgeous George at times?


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I feel your pain. It is really horrible when you know how much joy, love, delight and fun a puppy would bring to our lives. It is like we are being denied what should be a fundamental human right.


----------

